# Building KDE4 after a fresh install



## mahashakti89 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

After a fresh install of FreeBSD I tried to build KDE 4 but I am stuck at the following error:

```
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/ksysguard/processcore/CMakeFiles/ksysguardprocesslist_helper.dir/processes_base_p.o
[  7%] Built target kephald
[  7%] Building CXX object systemsettings/core/CMakeFiles/systemsettingsview.dir/ModuleView.o
[  7%] Building CXX object systemsettings/core/CMakeFiles/systemsettingsview.dir/BaseData.o
[  7%] Building CXX object systemsettings/core/CMakeFiles/systemsettingsview.dir/BaseMode.o
10 warnings generated.
Linking CXX shared library ../../../lib/libprocesscore.so
Linking CXX executable ksysguardprocesslist_helper
[  7%] Built target processcore
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmcontactsinterface.o
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmnetworkinterface.o
[  7%] Built target ksysguardprocesslist_helper
[  7%] Building CXX object systemsettings/core/CMakeFiles/systemsettingsview.dir/ExternalAppModule.o
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmsmsinterface.o
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/ksysguard/ksgrd/CMakeFiles/ksgrd.dir/SensorShellAgent.o
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmhsointerface.o
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmussdinterface.o
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/ksysguard/ksgrd/CMakeFiles/ksgrd.dir/SensorSocketAgent.o
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libsystemsettingsview.so
[  7%] Built target systemsettingsview
Linking CXX shared library ../../../../lib/libsolidcontrolifaces.so
[  7%] Built target solidcontrolifaces
Linking CXX shared library ../../../lib/libksgrd.so
[  7%] Built target ksgrd
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
```

Any help would be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## xibo (Jul 31, 2013)

The error occured before the log snippet you posted, but did not cause the build process to stop immediately because parallel building is enabled for the port (i.e. parallelly running jobs kept running). Retry building the corresponding port with MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=YES[/file set, i.e.
`# make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=YES -C /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace clean build`
assuming it's x11/kde4-workspace that is failing.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

Now I am a little bit further. I tried it with portbuilder, it built indeed the other ports but it fails by building kde4-workspace because of dependency problems, but it gives no other explanations. I didn't find any log.

I did a final attempt with portmaster, spitting out following error:

```
^~~~
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmcontactsinterface.o
Generating oxygenlineeditengine.moc
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/xrandr12/randr.o
Generating oxygenanimationdata.moc
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmnetworkinterface.o
1 warning generated.
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/xrandr12/randrscreen.o
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kephald.dir/xrandr12/randrcrtc.o
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kephald.dir/xrandr12/randrmode.o
Generating oxygentransitiondata.moc
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/xrandr12/randroutput.o
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kephald.dir/xrandr12/randrdisplay.o
Generating oxygenwindowmanager.moc
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmsmsinterface.o
[  6%] Built target oxygen_automoc
[  6%] [  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kephald.dir/xrandroutputs.o
Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmhsointerface.o
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/xrandr12/randrcrtc.o
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandr12/randroutput.cpp:230:16: warning: expression which evaluates to zero treated as a null pointer constant of type 'XRRModeInfo *' (aka '_XRRModeInfo *') [-Wnon-literal-null-conversion]
        return None;
               ^~~~
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kephald.dir/standalonekephald.o
Linking CXX shared library ../../../lib/libksgrd.so
1 warning generated.
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/xrandr12/randrmode.o
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/xrandr12/randrdisplay.o
[  6%] Built target ksgrd
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/solid/control/ifaces/CMakeFiles/solidcontrolifaces.dir/modemgsmussdinterface.o
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:165:47: warning: unused parameter 'id' [-Wunused-parameter]
    void XRandROutput::outputChanged(RROutput id, int changes) {
                                              ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:165:55: warning: unused parameter 'changes' [-Wunused-parameter]
    void XRandROutput::outputChanged(RROutput id, int changes) {
                                                      ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:395:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:401:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:407:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:413:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:419:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
[  6%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/xrandroutputs.o
[  7%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/service/CMakeFiles/kded_kephal.dir/kephald.o
7 warnings generated.
Linking CXX executable kephald
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:165:47: warning: unused parameter 'id' [-Wunused-parameter]
    void XRandROutput::outputChanged(RROutput id, int changes) {
                                              ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:165:55: warning: unused parameter 'changes' [-Wunused-parameter]
    void XRandROutput::outputChanged(RROutput id, int changes) {
                                                      ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:395:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:401:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:407:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:413:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.10.5/libs/kephal/service/xrandroutputs.cpp:419:2: warning: implement! [-W#warnings]
#warning implement!
 ^
[  7%] Built target kephald
Linking CXX shared library ../../../../lib/libsolidcontrolifaces.so
[  7%] Built target solidcontrolifaces
7 warnings generated.
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/kded_kephal.so
[  7%] Built target kded_kephal
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

Thanks.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Jul 31, 2013)

xibo said:
			
		

> The error occured before the log snippet you posted, but did not cause the build process to stop immediately because parallel building is enabled for the port (i.e. parallelly running jobs kept running). Retry building the corresponding port with MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=YES[/file set, i.e.
> `# make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=YES -C /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace clean build`
> assuming it's x11/kde4-workspace that is failing.




Hi,

I followed your advice, using: `make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=YES -C /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace clean build` it spat out the following error message: 
	
	



```
===>  Building for kde-workspace-4.10.5
[  0%] Built target kephal_automoc
[  0%] Built target kephal
[  0%] Built target kded_kephal_automoc
[  1%] Built target kded_kephal
[  1%] Built target kephald_automoc
[  2%] Built target kephald
[  2%] Built target kephalapp
[  2%] Built target kworkspace_automoc
[  3%] Built target kworkspace
[  3%] Built target oxygenstyle_automoc
[  3%] Built target oxygenstyle
[  3%] Built target oxygenstyleconfig_automoc
[  3%] Built target oxygenstyleconfig
[  3%] Built target plasmaclock_automoc
[  3%] Built target plasmaclock
[  3%] Built target solidcontrol_automoc
[  3%] Built target solidcontrolifaces_automoc
[  4%] Built target solidcontrolifaces
[  5%] Built target solidcontrol
[  5%] Built target solid_fakenet_automoc
[  5%] Built target solid_fakenet
[  5%] Built target solid_fakenet_static_automoc
[  5%] Built target solid_fakenet_static
[  5%] Built target kgreet_classic_automoc
[  5%] Built target kgreet_classic
[  5%] Built target kgreet_generic_automoc
[  5%] Built target kgreet_generic
[  5%] Built target kgreet_winbind_automoc
[  5%] Built target kgreet_winbind
[  5%] Built target plasmagenericshell_automoc
[  6%] Built target plasmagenericshell
[  6%] Built target processcore_automoc
[  6%] Built target processcore
[  6%] Built target taskmanager_automoc
[  7%] Built target taskmanager
[  7%] Built target lsofui_automoc
[  7%] Built target lsofui
[  7%] Built target ksysguardlsofwidgets
[  7%] Built target actions for org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper
[  7%] Built target ksysguardprocesslist_helper_automoc
[  8%] Built target ksysguardprocesslist_helper
[  8%] Built target processui_automoc
[  9%] Built target processui
[  9%] Built target ksysguardwidgets
[  9%] Built target ksignalplotter_automoc
[  9%] Building CXX object libs/ksysguard/signalplotter/CMakeFiles/ksignalplotter.dir/ksignalplotter.o
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
```

Thanks.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2013)

Just a "stab in the dark". But did you perform a `make clean` before re-attempting to `make && make install`? Like I said, just a thought. 

--chris


----------



## mahashakti89 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for your answer.

But it didn't work... I removed also the working directory. I got the same result.
Still looking for a clue.

Regards

mahashakti89


----------

